# Ice Cream Sandwich



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Rumor has it there is a ICS leak coming for AT&T 

Might need a tester... anyone?


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

For intl or att?


----------



## CasperTek (Apr 3, 2012)

b16 said:


> Rumor has it there is a ICS leak coming for AT&T
> 
> Might need a tester... anyone?


I'm down.


----------



## cozzeck (Jan 7, 2012)

ill take one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------



## bry1391ant (Aug 15, 2011)

Im down to test


----------



## Eric1987 (Jun 26, 2011)

b16 said:


> Rumor has it there is a ICS leak coming for AT&T
> 
> Might need a tester... anyone?


I am so down. I am active at XDA.


----------



## nunyabiziz (Apr 3, 2012)

Right here please, I been craven some ice cream sandwich lately.


----------



## trbolexis (Oct 9, 2011)

Let me know how i may help.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------



## s1mpd1ddy (Sep 27, 2011)

b16 said:


> Rumor has it there is a ICS leak coming for AT&T
> 
> Might need a tester... anyone?


i'm down. currently running Unofficial by the Collective over on XDA, so my phone is ready for flashing


----------



## mastibeta (Feb 2, 2012)

I am down to test for you, or anyone else for that matter. I am a qualified tester...very active on xda.


----------



## ScooterG (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll test.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------



## JamieD81 (Dec 10, 2011)

dont have to extract its comin, expect a beta aosp IMM76D for i717 in the coming days


----------



## StyleUkno (Jul 16, 2011)

As you guys know....its out. How does it run?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------

